# the widest tire possible



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

What are yall running the widest tire for all 16,17 and 18inch. 
I think 245 45 17 and 245 45 18 is good I think I'll go with 17s later on in future possible run 245 45 17 I'd like to go 255 45 17. Also I don't mind staggering the tires probably 265 40 17 in the rear.
But I'd like to know what you've experienced with the widest tire in the front I have to worry about turning the rear is a all the way home run. So far I've read 235 is the widest.


----------

